# sms-assist



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

Is anyone acquainted with SMS-Assist based in Chicago? Looking for any comments as to how well they treat their contractors for snow removal. Thanks!

AverageJoe


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

KBTConst had dealing with them..... seems they, along with many other national mang co are contacting many plowers for RFQ's......


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Guys,  I have dealt with SMS for about 3 yrs now the first yr was directly with them the other two was with sub company's, one was East Coast lot paving and the current one is Universal property's out of Ohio all 3 has not been bad to work for I normally received my money within 45 days there paper work looks like alot but its not. Good luck


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

haejinjoe;1046791 said:


> Is anyone acquainted with SMS-Assist based in Chicago? Looking for any comments as to how well they treat their contractors for snow removal. Thanks!
> 
> AverageJoe


SMS assist is out there fishing for bids for Bank of America and Captial One...I asked if they held the Contract for these banks now..They could not give me a straight answer..So my guess they are try to get their costs in order to bid these accounts....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I signed up to plow a Family Dollar location for them last season. I canceled my contract once they asked me to take photos/draw diagrams/get signatures after service blah blah blah. If I wanted to take pictures I'd open up a studio.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Camden;1046871 said:


> I signed up to plow a Family Dollar location for them last season. I canceled my contract once they asked me to take photos/draw diagrams/get signatures after service blah blah blah. If I wanted to take pictures I'd open up a studio.


 I had to take photo's also but it was of anything that was damaged before I plowed ( corner of side walk broke, down spout on gutter, banged up fence) it was for my own protection so they could not say you did it so you fix it. took 15 min out of my life. I have more time in bidding excavating jobs than it took to do the paper work for Family Dollar.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure there are a lot of service providers who don't mind all the hoops they make you jump through. It just wasn't the right situation for me. 

One of the other big turn-offs was that they wanted a 4" trigger because I'm in a "rural" area. The guy I spoke to prior to signing the contract said it would be 2" but when I got my paperwork back it was 4. No thanks.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Also, hese guys didn't want pictures of the bare/pre-season lots. They wanted pictures of/from every push. Signatures from management after every push etc etc. I took pictures of the lots before the season as well, just to cover my assets. But that is a different matter.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> I'm in a "rural" area.


Haha, that's awesome. How did you explain that pavement is pavement? Whether its in the middle of the wilderness or just off Lyndale Ave. I mean, someone is gonna get hurt at a retail business with a 4" trigger.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm i a rural area to and a 4" trigger is normal for around here so I guess I'm just use to it and I only had to take pic's before the season started and I only had to have a signature if I forgot to call in for the plow date. Sounds like a different company contacted you guys. If i had to take pic's after each plow there is no way I would be doing it. I'm doing the mowing also and Family Dollar is paying me direct but I talked to Universal Property's and they have the contract for 2010- 2011 and they said the contract is mine if I still want it. Who is the company that contacted guys?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Even with all the extra busy work. If their money is good and they pay on time, it's probably still worth it.


----------

